# Club Sunterra ---> Hotel Monaco multiple locations



## Spence (Dec 4, 2005)

Don't see anything on the Sunterra website yet, but Monica Sedeno, Manager, Club Sunterra listed Kimpton Hotels - Hotel Monaco as a new affiliation/destination in her 'Club Update' to the owners at the Powhatan Plantation Annual Meeting.

www.hotelmonaco.com
Hotel Monaco has locations in Chicago, Denver, New Orleans, Salt Lake City, San Francisco, Seattle, and Washington, DC.

Very little details but, I expect that Club members would have to call through Customer Service to Sunterra Travel where they would make the hotel reservation and charge you the appropriate amount of SunOptions at the rate of .06/pt, that's how they book cruises with SunOptions.


----------



## Spence (Dec 5, 2005)

Saturday morning I went to an 'Owner's Update' at the Williamsburg Sales center after staying the night in a very nice 'A' unit.  Hot breakfast buffet was very nice (scrambled eggs a little hard and homogenized).  They threw the salesman to the wolves, they didn't check who I was until later and gave me a two-week Sunterra Rookie who was very nice but knew nothing, not even how to pull up my ownership information on the computer.  He had to give my 'chit' to a manager to pull up the info on me... I just told my salesman to watch the manager's face when the info came up!

Anyway, I asked about the Kimpton Hotels/Hotel Monaco relationship and how that works and no one knew.

I called Club Sunterra today and asked a usually savvy CSR about it and she didn't know and found no one who did, I asked her to ask the Asst Mgr specifically.  He said that I had to end up with Sunterra Travel.  Got put through to Travel and they said it was a Club thing.  I said that I thought it was the same sort of arrangement that was done for cruises, please ask a manager, she did, and now I'm waiting for a call back...


----------



## Spence (Feb 8, 2006)

Recent letter from Club Sunterra with new II Catalog and SunOptions Directory mentions relationship with Kimpton Hotel Monaco and 'dicounted' rates.  When I called Club Sunterra they knew nothing and had me call Sunterra Travel who knew nothing about discounted rates.


----------

